# sagging lips???



## lazarus2345 (Dec 29, 2008)

I've been looking through all the pictures here, and I noticed some of the dogs have saggy bottom lips. Others on here are very tight, and it made me wonder why? Is this a genetic thing, a birth defect? Are saggy lips a desirable trait, or a tell about a dogs breeding? Are there more issues with a saggy lipped dog such as increased dental care, or do they drool more? I know this is kind of a silly question, but my curiosity is getting the better of me here.


----------



## marineguy56 (Mar 20, 2009)

hmmm interesting question. Now I am intrigued on this as well.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

both APBT and American staffordshire terriers standard both call for tight lipped dogs.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I don't know about pits with saggy lips, but my EB has saggy lips (and everything else lol) and he barely drools. I think drool is affected a lot by the shape of teeth, dogs with messed up and missing teeth often have their tongue out a lot, and this makes drool. This is just what I've noticed.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

American Bullys tend to have more lip then the APBT and Amstaff but also things can cause saggy lips. My black female was very tight lipped but has been in several fights and they always got her face and now has some not so tight bottom lips. But if some accident or something hasn't cause it the APBT and Amstaff shouldn't have saggy lips or the extra lose neck and face skin that tends to come with the lips. Some drool more just because the lips don't hold it in but not all.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

american_pit13 said:


> American Bullys tend to have more lip then the APBT and Amstaff but also things can cause saggy lips. My black female was very tight lipped but has been in several fights and they always got her face and now has some not so tight bottom lips. But if some accident or something hasn't cause it the APBT and Amstaff shouldn't have saggy lips or the extra lose neck and face skin that tends to come with the lips. Some drool more just because the lips don't hold it in but not all.


ditto! you go girl! lol


----------



## princesstrish617 (Mar 1, 2009)

Layla has some extra lips and chin skin. Her mom looked APBT but her dad was more bully. I believe it is very common in american bullys. But everyone else is right APBT should have tight lips. I believe the reason for this is so when they were fought they wouldn't bite there own lips.


----------



## lazarus2345 (Dec 29, 2008)

Okay thanks! Learn something new everyday


----------



## marineguy56 (Mar 20, 2009)

maybe they are just pouting because they want some cuddle time


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

marineguy56 said:


> maybe they are just pouting because they want some cuddle time


This can also cause saggy lips lmao.


----------



## marineguy56 (Mar 20, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> This can also cause saggy lips lmao.


I know mine give those puppy dog eyes and a little pout when they want some cuddle time haha. I shall nickname that moment loose lip love me time


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

puppys also have saggier puppy cheeks but neither of my dogs and lips that sagged alot, more neck fat.

especially angel, but shes like a food vacuum so


----------



## Howardsperformancek9 (Feb 11, 2009)

Sometimes you see the loose lips in the dog's with the bullier style heads, but now it is common even with the more terrier ones, because of a lack of underjaw in the breed. You see it more and more now.


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

i think you see it more now a days because of poor breeders, and hung papers.

I think these floppy lips, neck, etc, come from people having mastiff, corso or bulldog, etc bred into their dogs somewhere down the line to promote this size that seems to be the new craze.

A well bred terrier will not have floppy/saggy lips. 


Lol, im imagining my old rat terrier with floppy lips and huge bulging muscles. Lol, a bully rat.


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

a bullyrat sounds really scary lol


----------

